

Ideas about a new programming language for games - anilmujagic
http://youtu.be/TH9VCN6UkyQ

======
tormeh
There are many professions stuck on C and C++ for various reasons. I don't
really know why, but yeah, maybe the modern languages just aren't suited for
what these people are doing.

